
Welcome, IBM. Seriously. (1981) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dullhunk/5405231875
======
cable2600
The enemy of Apple was not IBM but Microsoft and MS-DOS on clones. They made
having a PC so cheap that everyone can afford one.

Props to Commodore and Atari for having a price war and making affordable
computers. Apple never took them seriously like they took IBM.

